# How did you find out about WineMakingTalk.com?



## arcticsid (Jun 25, 2010)

Okay I will do it.

How did you come to learn about this site?

Internet search, friends, etc.?

What were you looking for when you came across this site, lurked for a bit and then became a member?


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 25, 2010)

I was looking fora grape juice concentrate wine recipe.

Found it on Google.

I lurked for a while, but I think my first post had to do with using bread yeast.

The rest is history...still making it. Wine too!


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 25, 2010)

Tom and Wade. We are all on another forumowned by a retailer.
I think Smurfe is still active there.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 25, 2010)

I was referred here by smurf which used to be a moderator here but seemed to having a falling out with past admin or something which is a shame cause he knew quite a bit about wine and tons about brewing beer and is a good friend of mine. he was admin here with me whae I took over (sorta) and then what ever happened happened. Sure am glad he referred me here though!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 25, 2010)

You do a great job for us Wade and have chosen a great group to be mods.

I dont remember Smurfe as an admin, but I remeber TXs announcement looking for someone new. That was when you were offered the post


I miss Smurfe, I hope the world is finding him well.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 25, 2010)

Smurf disapeared when me and him tried to open up another wine making website but he tried to do something with it and dscrewed it up and just never got around to fixing it so it got dumped. He never came back here after that.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2010)

I was on the other forum for just a short time when this guy Wade made the announcement of becoming an admin here. I thought I would check it out. Well, that was back in the days of cults and so I followed him and Tom over here. Not sure how much different Skeeter Pee is than the koolaid they drank in Johnstown but if the Feds are coming I'll be drinking it!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 25, 2010)

Good thing you changed your name!!!!


----------



## Julie (Jun 25, 2010)

I was on another forum and they went down and did not look like they were coming up anytime in the near future so I yahoo searched and the first site that came up was in England. Well I couldn't understand anything they were writing so I checked out the second site, which was this site. I lurked for about a week and that was it, I signed up and have been very happy here. Acutally I'm not sure if I waited a whole week.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 25, 2010)

Was that winepress.us?


----------



## Julie (Jun 25, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> Was that winepress.us?



Yes it was


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 25, 2010)

Found it through Yahoo search.


----------



## deboard (Jun 25, 2010)

Wait a minute, there's other wine forums out there?

I was referred by my brother (koda_ky)


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 25, 2010)

Was googling recipes and this site kept showing up, either with recipes or mention of it on other sites.
Lurked for a while then joined when i wanted clarification on a thread i was following and needed to post to ask.

Least ways, i think that's how it happened.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 25, 2010)

I was originally on a forum thru the Grape and Grainery/Ohio. Time passed and I forgot what forum I had been on so I google searched "wine forum". This came up and December 2009 I made the plunge.

I've learned alot, met some good and knowledgable people and began to show them how off the wall I am.


----------



## Dufresne11 (Jun 25, 2010)

Googled Wine Forum and up you came


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 26, 2010)

Started out as a winepress memeber and made a couple post here a bout some skeeter pee when Troy gave me a warm welcome and since then ive pretty much decided this was home.


----------



## whine4wine (Jun 26, 2010)

Found this place on a Yahoo search.

Found tons of information and friendly people. A+A+A+A+A+


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 26, 2010)

Not a chance I am taking any responsibility except for my own actions!!. 

I have talked to Seth on the "side" he too is just as a great of a member as all the rest of our collective friends on here.

I hope everyone pops in this thread.

I am surprised you have said wine forum. I would have thought a search engine would have picked up "wine recipe" first.


----------



## LarryW (Jun 27, 2010)

I was looking for a wine forum because I had a question about wine making and this was the 1st one I saw. I looked at the other one too, but prefer it here.
Lots of fun. You guys( like to use this term genericallly for both genders)
are ok.
Larry


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jun 27, 2010)

I found this forum while googling for recipes and other info. Surf around awhile on this forum until I needed to ask a question then joined. Glad to be a member of such an outstanding forum with many nice and knowledgable people.

Steve


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 27, 2010)

Had a question about my wine - so i googled the question - and the forum came up with a match. 

So I signed up.


----------



## haboohunter (May 4, 2013)

sorry i popped a disc so i havent been in the rooms for a bit


----------



## Midwest Vintner (May 6, 2013)

Dufresne11 said:


> Googled Wine Forum and up you came



x2. This is one of the best forums I've even been on. People are polite and helpful.


----------



## Wade E (May 8, 2013)

Midwest Vintner said:


> x2. This is one of the best forums I've even been on. People are polite and helpful.


That is the exact thing I was shooting for so thanks to you and everyone on here for helping me get it to where it is!!!! I was on other forums an d seen so many posters on there saying to others to do a search instead of just answering the question or them being rude to the person because they were making a kit instead of getting grapes and making it from scratch. I couldnt stand that crap and when asked to run this forum the first thing I asked was if I could do it my way which was to tell everyone on here to just ask the question no matter how many times its been asked before and for us "the moderators" to answer the question and never to say do a search! Sure doing a search could be the answer but lots of times its wasted time only to not find a match and by asking someone else usually learns from it anyway, even the people who thought they knew! There is amny of times I thjought I knew the fastest way to do something only to find out thers a much faster and simpler way to do something.
So congrats to everyone who makes this place what it is!


----------



## JohnT (May 13, 2013)

Wade, 

As resident wine snob, I wish to thank you for the mood and feel of this forum. Although I am not about to make a batch of Welches, I am not nearly the snob I used to be. It is all thanks to the folks here. 

johnT.

P.S. Ok Julie, how much time in the corner this time?


----------



## Elmer (May 13, 2013)

I was trolling the internet for an answer to my wine kit.
Since MM has no web presence I had to keep searching down the rabbit hole.

I found this place.
Now just like a good case of herpes, you will never get rid of me!


----------



## fivebk (May 13, 2013)

I was a finevinewine forum member and when it merged with this forum I was a bit concerned about what I would find. I was so glad to find that my concerns were unfounded and I love this forum. Congrats and thanks to all that keep this site at such a high standard. You know I think some thanks goes to anyone on here that is willing to help another person with a problem or concern.

BOB


----------

